# Where can you buy gravel?



## geckofish (Dec 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are stores in Vancouver or Richmond that carry Cemex Sand. I'm looking for the Lapis Lustre sand. I have no idea where I would find Cemex gravel.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never seen that brand locally and when I took a look at their website they didn't appear to have a Canadian division. Probably not too hard to locate in Washington state if you really wanted to.


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

Mr. Pets stocks cemex lapis lustre in both coarse and fine 50lb bags.


----------

